# Encrypting /LVM Partition Ubuntu on KVM



## Hxxx (Jun 29, 2014)

Disclaimer:

I know the password will be kept in the memory of the node and blah blah. Just encrypting for peace.  Nothing important will be stored. And since SolusVM does not clean the space or like DO say's "Scrub", well you know the rest.

--

Provider: RamNode

KVM 1024.

ISO: ubuntu 14.04 64bit desktop

Follow the usual process to install. When the partition setup screen appear, Click erase and use all-> then click Encrypt, and LVM get selected automatically.

Next-> installation goes flawless until the end. It display the message saying installations is complete. When click reboot, it does not reboot. It get stuck in Stopping Crypto partitions" . Manually reboot from solus control panel. Connect again with VNC (very quick), see the usual boot stuff, and it get stock on Booting from hard disk. The usual screen to enter the password to decrypt the partitions is never shown. 

Everybody says this should work, and since I know i'm not doing anything wrong in the process, maybe one of you super gurus and brothers of Einstein know what is happening and can suggest a workaround other than not encrypting the partitions.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 29, 2014)

No experience with this myself, but have you considered grabbing a KVM from someplace else to test it on another provider's hardware? If it works there, then it's most likely a RamNode problem and you could open a ticket.


----------



## perennate (Jun 30, 2014)

Sometimes there maybe display issue in VNC. Have you tried just typing the password (even without proper prompt showing up) after rebooting VPS and waiting for a few seconds, and see if it boots?


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 30, 2014)

Solved.

The problem is the Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 iso for some reason it fails. Installing Ubuntu Server 14.04 and then Desktop packages, solved the issue. crypt prompt works perfectly.

Thanks Nick_A and his crew for debugging this issue. Much appreciated.

Don't know why I didn't though of that.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry, just saw this. Glad we got it working for you. Not sure what the deal is with Desktop, though.


----------

